# Multi-Boxing



## Chicken_Fever (18. November 2007)

Hi Leute!

Mir is grad richtig richtig richtig langweilig, darum schreib ich jetzt hier eine Anleitung zum Multi-Boxing,
weil ich finde das des n Schmarn is wenn wir durch die Commands vom Flo seinen Blog-Eintrag uns gegenseitig Tipps geben und alles erklären.

Also um 5 World of Warcraft auf einigermaßen hoher detailstufe spielen zu können,
solltet ihr ein System mit diesen Krieterien besitzen:

CPU: Ein Dual-Core mit mindestens 2,2GH pro Prozi-kern is pflicht.
RAM: Um alles ruchelfrei spielen zu können solltet ihr schon 3GB RAM haben. (Vorsicht Windows-XP erkennt nur 2GB!)
Grafik: Eine GeForce 8600 bzw. eine ATI 2600 sollte schon sein. Diese Grafikkarten sind mit knapp 100€ gut bezahlbar und bringen eine annehmbare Leistung.
Monitore: 2 Bildschirme sind auf jedenfall Pflicht! 

Gliederung

World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft kopieren
Autohotkey
Atohotkey downloaden und installieren
Neues Script erstellen
Script schreiben
Script Kompilieren
Maximizer
Download 
Installation
Erklärung
Starten
Erklärung
Makros

Anleitung

1. World of Warcraft

Damit alles fehlerfrei läuft und damit ihr alles seperat einstellen könnt, kopieren wir World of Warcraft.

1.Schritt
Sucht euren "World of Warcraft - Ordner" (normalerweise C:\Programme\World of Warcraft) und Kopiert diesen, dann fügt ihn Irgendwo ein. (z.B. C:\Programme\World of Warcraft kopien).
Ich habe meine Ordner WoW1-5 genannt!
Wenn ihr 5 Charaktere spielen wollt solltet ihr 4x euren WoW-Ordner kopieren!

!!!Vorsicht: Der World of Warcraft ordner ist 9GB groß wenn ihr ihn 4x kopiert macht das 45GB also überprüft vor dem Kopieren euren Datenträger auf genügend Speicherplatz!!!


2. Autohotkey

Autohotkey ist ein freies Open-Source-Utility für Windows. 
Mit diesem kleinen Tool, werden alle Tasten die im Script bearbeitet wurden, an alle geöffneten WoW's gesendet.  Und jetzt keinen Shock bekommen es ist eigentlich ganz einfach!

1.Schritt
Downloaded Autohotkey (erster Link!) und drückt auf das Setup. 
Drückt "Next >"
Drückt "I Agree"
Macht noch ein Häkchen in "Enable drag&drop onto scripts"
Drückt "Next >"
Wählt euren Installations-Ordner
Drückt "Install"
Drückt "Finish"

2.Schritt
Damit das Programm weiß was es zu tun hat müssen wir es ihm sagen! Dies tun wir über ein Script.
Um ein neues Script zu erstellen rechtsklicken wir auf den Desktop. Dann auf "Neu > AutoHotkey Script".
Benennt es wie ihr wollt. (z.B. WoW Script.ahk).

3. Schritt
Nun kommt der eigentlich schwierige Teil, wir müssen das Script schreiben.
Aber weil wir faul sind, machen wirs uns einfach. Wir kopieren uns einfach ein fertiges Script.
Weil warscheinlich ein Urheberrecht drauf ist, will ich das Script hier nicht reinkopieren!

Ihr geht auf diesen Link und Kopiert von 

;
; Wow Duel Account Helper Version: .02a
; Language: English
; Platform: AutoHotkey Script
; Author: Sorn, Eddited and updated by Doc.
; NOTES: Written for the Duel-Boxing.com forums, Send PM or post in the Autohotkey thread for assistance or suggestions
;
; Script Function:
; Allows you to play multiple copies of WOW at the same time
; 

*bis*

; Note: From now on whenever you run AutoHotkey directly, this script
; will be loaded. So feel free to customize it to suit your needs.

; Please read the QUICK-START TUTORIAL near the top of the help file.                   
; It explains how to perform common automation tasks such as sending        
; keystrokes and mouse clicks. It also explains more about hotkeys.

alles. Nun rechtsklickt ihr auf das Script am Desktop und drückt "Edit Script".
Es öffnet sich ein Editor mit etwas Text, diesen Text löscht ihr raus.
Dann drückt ihr "Strg+V" um das fertige Script aus dem Forenbeitrag einzufügen.
Speichert über "Strg+S" und schließt dann den Editor.

4. Schritt
Jetzt müssten wir das Script mühsam und mit vielen vielen Mausklicks in das Programm loaden, 
aber wie erwähnt sind wir verdammt faul. Die Lösung: Kompilieren.
Rechtlsklicken auf das Script, das wir uns auf dem Desktop erstellt haben und drückt "compile Script".
Nun wird eine Gleichnamige .exe erstellt. (bei mir heißt sie WoW - AHK. exe)
Das Script das wir erstellt haben können wir nun löschen. Ich habs zu sicherheit aufgehoben.

Maximizer

Bei mir ist das alles nicht nötig da ich nur mit 2 WoW's spiele und dazu habe ich eine Dual-Desktop Funktion.
Also kann ich euch nur erklären wie es in der Theroie funktioniert.

1.Schritt
Downloaded euch das "Word of Warcraft - Addon" Maximizer und Entpackt es in einen Ornder am besten auf dem Desktop.

2. Schritt
Nun geht ihr in diesen Ordner und geht auf die .ini die könnt ihr mit dem Editor öffnen.
Alle Zeilen die mit einem # beginnen werden nicht beachtet!

Nun erstellen wir erstmal die .ini für unser Main-Window.
Bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024 auf dem 1. Bildschirm müsst ihr also ganz unten hinschreiben:

Resolution = 1280x1024 

Speichert die .ini und kopiert die Maximizer.ini und die Maximizer.exe in den WoW1-Ordner.

Nun erstellen wir die .ini für die Clone-Windows. Dazu gehen wir wieder in den Ordner wo wir Maximizer entpackt haben und öffnen erneut die .ini, weil da jetzt noch die kommandos für den Main-Char drin stehn löschen wir die einfach wieder raus.

Bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024 auf dem 2. bildschirm müsstet ihr theoretisch 640x512 pro Fenster verwenden. Ich glaub nicht das WoW eine Auflösung von 640x512 unterstützt aber ich hoffe es funzt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr müsst dann eingeben:

resolution = 640x512

und weil sich das fenster sonst maximiert 

margin = 0,512,0,640

nun speichert ihr das wieder ab und kopiert es in die WoW-Ordner 2-5.

3.Schritt

Wir erstellen jetzt die Verknüpfungen zu den einzelnen WoW's. 
Also ihr geht in euren WoW1-Ordner und rechtsklickt auf die maximizer.exe die ihr dort hinkopiert habt.
Dann drückt ihr "Senden an > Desktop" diese Verknüpfung nennt ihr dann "WoW1", nun geht ihr in die anderen WoW-Ordner und wiederholt das ganze. (die Namen der WoW-Verknüpfungen ändert ihr natürlich auf WoW2-5)

nun dürfte das alles eigentlich funktionieren. Wie gesagt ich Spiele nur mit 2 WoW's und dazu brauch ich diese AddOn nicht. Also wenn jemand sich damit auskennt soll er doch mal was dazu schreiben.

Starten

1.Schritt

Ihr habt nun die 5 Verknüpfungen zu WoW und die Autohotkey .exe die wir erstellt haben. Nun startet ihr alle WoW's, wichtig ist dabei das ihr die nummerierte Reihenfolge einhaltet. Nun dürften WoW-Fenster2-5 übereinander liegen, also verschiebt ihr diese einfach in die Ecken wo ihr sie haben wollt.
Nun drückt ihr auf die Autohotkey .exe, es dürfte ein kleines Fenster aufleuchten mit dem Text "Preparing to find your Main&Clone Windows of WoW".
Nun könnt ihr anfangen zu zocken.


Makros

Alle Clone-Charaktere sollen dem Main-Char folgen.

Ihr erstellt bei jedem eurer Clone-Chars ein makro mit:

/target [Name des Main-Chars]
/follow

Alle Clone-Chars sollen das Ziel des Main-Chars anvisieren.

Ihr erstellt bei jedem eurer Clone-Chars ein makro mit:

/assist [Name des Main-Chars]

Alle Clone-Chars sollen aufs Mount steigen.


Ihr erstellt bei jedem eurer Clone-Chars ein makro mit:

/use [Name des Mounts]

Hier gibts noch einige Befehle mehr. --------> wow.gamona.de

Addons

Pallypower

Mit einem klick alle Gruppenmitglieder buffen.
Das geht mit Pallypower!

Spellbinder

Ohne großen stress die casts auf die Tasten legen.
Das geht mit Spellbinder!













Wird noch vervollständigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxell2 (19. November 2007)

Chicken_Fever schrieb:


> 2.Schritt
> Damit das Programm weiß was es zu tun hat müssen wir es ihm sagen! Dies tun wir über ein Script.
> Um ein neues Script zu erstellen rechtsklicken wir auf den Desktop. Dann auf "Neu > AutoHotkey Script".
> Benennt es wie ihr wollt. (z.B. WoW Script).


Hi habe net alles durchgelesen schnell drübergehuscht und habe gemerk das da ein Fehler drin ist.
Bei schritt2 hast du recht der name ist belibig ABER es zum schluss muss es mit ".ahk" enden also in deinem Fall "WoW Script.ahk" 

Grüß Maxell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyondy (21. November 2007)

Ich habs Gestern mal Getest um mein WoW endlich Automatisch auf meine 2 Bildschirme Maximieren zulassen und bin bei 

Vista mit Geforce 8800 GTX plötzlich auf ein Problem gestoßen
2x 21 Zoll 1600x1200

Ich konnte das Maximizer nicht Richtig einstellen
mit margin = 0,512,0,640

Was von 0 bis 512 Breit war und
0 bis 640 Tief 

sondern 
640 Pixel Rand Rechts und 
512 Pixel Rand unten 

Nach etwas rumprobieren bin ich auf eine sehr Seltsame Lösung gekommen 

meine Lösung 

0,0 nach 0 Pixel Platz unten und -800 Pixel Rand Links 

Tada mein WoW ist auf Bildschirm 1 Komplett und Ragt in den 2ten genau 800 Pixel rein so das ich Platz für Map , Swstats, Questlog usw habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bischen missbraucht aber ich finds toll ^^


----------



## Shamozz (12. Dezember 2007)

Passt das heir rein?


Ich habe 2 Monitore (GraKa ist ne ATI X1600 Pro 512mb) und wenn ich auf einem Monitor ein Programm oder Spiel  z.B.: WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  spiele und aufm 2. auf Buffed.de bin, wegen Instanz guide unso, und auf buffed.de oder so klicke, minimiert sich WoW..... Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## TheEvilOne (14. Dezember 2007)

bei WoW geht das bei den Grafikoptionen wenn du ein Häkchen bei Fenstermodus oder Im Fenster Starten (weiß jetzt nicht ganz genau wie das heißt), dann noch ein Häkchen bei Maximiert setzen damit man diese Windows leiste oben nichtmehr hat


----------



## Teldrassils Bigblue (20. Dezember 2007)

nicht das ich was dagegen habe, aber ist das überhaupt legal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich möchte nämlich nicht, dass mein account gesperrt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (20. Dezember 2007)

warum sollte es verboten sein du zahlst alle accounts und wenn du die alle aufeinmal spielen kannst ist doch egal und deine eigene sache oder?


----------



## ExoHunter (25. Dezember 2007)

Verboten wäre es nur, wenn ein Vorgang automatisiert wäre (Bot). Da du jedoch nur die Tastenanschläge kopierst, die DU ja selbst eingibst, kann man nicht von einem automatismus reden. Also ist das Multiboxing absolut legal.


----------



## Tikume (25. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es ein Add On mit dem man einen Char der dieses Add On auch hat "fernsteuern" kann? Denn dieses Programm ist ja schön und gut, funktioniert aber nur solange alle Clients am selben Rechner laufen, oder?


----------



## Panicwolf (24. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Add On mit dem man einen Char der dieses Add On auch hat "fernsteuern" kann? Denn dieses Programm ist ja schön und gut, funktioniert aber nur solange alle Clients am selben Rechner laufen, oder?



Ich glaube kaum, daß die .lua Schnittstelle das unterstützt. 
Wenn man den wirklich kranken Multiboxern glauben will, kommt man ohne teure Hardware (1+x PCs) auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Wenn Du mal ungläubig den Kopf schütteln willst, besuche mal http://bradster.net/forum/index.php?topic=9.0 Dieser Irre hat einiges an Kohle in seine Undeads gesteckt.


----------



## Brightwhite (24. Januar 2008)

/s sorry FC ^^

LG Michael


----------



## Myanda (25. Januar 2008)

Der link in Schritt 3 geht nicht mehr...


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Februar 2008)

Chicken_Fever schrieb:


> RAM: Um alles ruchelfrei spielen zu können solltet ihr schon 3GB RAM haben. (Vorsicht Windows-XP erkennt nur 2GB!)



Das stimmt nich. WinXP kann 3,5 GB "erkennen". und WinXP 64bit kann die 4GB ohne Probleme "erkennen".


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Hollower (12. März 2008)

Gar nicht erst weiter gelesen, da bereits hier schon falscher, wie es nicht mehr sein kann:



> Vorsicht Windows-XP erkennt nur 2GB!


----------



## Dragonsdeath (12. März 2008)

ich finds geil das du das alles aufgeschrieben hast auch wenn en paar fehlerchen drin sind xDD
ich muss mal schauen vllt hole ich mir bals mal einen 2ten monitor und teste es dann auch aber naja erstmal schauen^^


> /s sorry FC ^^
> 
> LG Michael


ähmmm ja was willst du uns damit sagen???
ist das vllt eine verschlüsselte nachricht???
wenn ja sage uns bitte den sinn ich sehe ihn net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenta2295 (18. März 2008)

Hi... habe folgendes problem!

Ich kenne mich im dem Thema nicht so gut aus :-(

Also: ich habe 1 mainchar und 2 altchars....
Soweit geht alles mit Makro usw wenns um die normal Actionsbar geht! (die ganz unten is und mal glaube 4 verstellen kann)

Soblad is es versuche in eine andere leiste zu versetzten mit makro usw.... geht nicht mehr.... Also die leiste die über die Epleiste is... :-(

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen mit addon oderso?

Habe Autohotkey usw


----------



## Basilan (5. Mai 2008)

hi, der obere Link wegen dem Script für AutoHotkey funktioniert nicht, und ich würde gerne wissen ob es eine alternative gibt, bzw wie ich mit 2 accs multiboxing betreiben kann.
Oder weiß jemand in welcher Buffedshow das vorgestellt wurde?

mfg


----------



## Traxano (8. Mai 2008)

Basilan schrieb:


> hi, der obere Link wegen dem Script für AutoHotkey funktioniert nicht, und ich würde gerne wissen ob es eine alternative gibt, bzw wie ich mit 2 accs multiboxing betreiben kann.
> Oder weiß jemand in welcher Buffedshow das vorgestellt wurde?
> 
> mfg



Ich mein das war noch nie inner buffed show oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nico0099 (13. Juni 2008)

3. Schritt
Nun kommt der eigentlich schwierige Teil, wir müssen das Script schreiben.
Aber weil wir faul sind, machen wirs uns einfach. Wir kopieren uns einfach ein fertiges Script.
Weil warscheinlich ein Urheberrecht drauf ist, will ich das Script hier nicht reinkopieren!

Ihr geht auf diesen Link und Kopiert von 


link funst nicht haste da ma neuen link


----------



## shadow_zero (13. Juni 2008)

Basilan schrieb:


> hi, der obere Link wegen dem Script für AutoHotkey funktioniert nicht, und ich würde gerne wissen ob es eine alternative gibt, bzw wie ich mit 2 accs multiboxing betreiben kann.
> Oder weiß jemand in welcher Buffedshow das vorgestellt wurde?
> 
> mfg




hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
ich hab mich in den letzten tagen auch mal mit dual-boxing beschäftigt und ne super alternative zu AHK gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Octopus

läuft ohne lästige script schreiberei und dauert nicht so lang es zu verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei mir klappt bis jetzt alles super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hätte da auch noch ein kleines problem^^
ich habe wie oben geschrieben octopus. alles klappt, aber mein twink, der auf /folgen steht, läuft mir hinterher aber ruckelt echt, als ob es lagt...
weiß jemand an was das liegen kann? addons hab ich bei dem nur 4 an : mobmap, bagnon, bongos und xperl.

pc daten :
- graka nvidia6800gt
- ca. 3,1GHz prozessor
- 2x 512 arbeitsspeicher

dürfte doch eig alles passen, oder?


----------



## Kneppe (13. Juni 2008)

"vielleicht" aber auch nur vielleicht liegt es an deiner Internet Verbindung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast du evtl. nur eine 1000er oder gar weniger?
ich habe gleiche probleme auch gehabt mit meiner 1000er leitung,
als ich mit meinen geschwistern zusammen wow gezockt hab xD


----------



## shadow_zero (13. Juni 2008)

hm das könnte vllt sein...

ich glaub wir haben immo ne 2k leitung xD

also liegt es an der belastung durch das 2. fenster?
was wäre wenn ich alle addons für das 2. fenster deaktiviere? würde sich dann was ändern?


----------



## Mr.Martin (13. Juni 2008)

Glaub ich nicht. Wenn es wirklick am Internet liegt, dann hat das meines Wissens nach nur wenig/gar nichts mit dem Internet zu tun. Die Addons belasten ja nur dein System. Aber check das doch mal mir den Addons und spiel mal ohne.


----------



## haschkrim (14. Juni 2008)

Hat noch einer das script aus Schritt 3?

wollte das ganze mal ausprobieren aber der Link geht nichtmerh -.-


----------



## TopFun (16. Juni 2008)

Klick

Das müsste es sein, hab da im Forum mal n bisschen rumgesucht.


----------



## k3ks (24. Juni 2008)

hab ne Frage und zwar hab 2 shamys und der 2te der auf folgen is is manchma nich in der richtigen richtung

gibts ne möglichkeit das wasd UND die mouseklick + mousebewegung übertragen wird


----------



## Antimon (5. Juli 2008)

k3ks schrieb:


> hab ne Frage und zwar hab 2 shamys und der 2te der auf folgen is is manchma nich in der richtigen richtung
> 
> gibts ne möglichkeit das wasd UND die mouseklick + mousebewegung übertragen wird




Wenn du dir den Link von TopFun angeschaut hast und den Code ein wenig verstanden hast, kannst du die Tasten einfach mit einfügen.

Hier ein Beispiel für 'w', einfach am Ende vom Script vor
; Note: From now on whenever you run AutoHotkey directly, this script
; will be loaded. So feel free to customize it to suit your needs.
einfügen und nach dem Schema noch asd.

Allerdings reicht folgen aus...


```
~w:: 
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{ 
ControlSend, , {w Down}, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend, , {w Down}, ahk_id %wowid2% 
ControlSend, , {w Down}, ahk_id %wowid3% 
ControlSend, , {w Down}, ahk_id %wowid4% 
ControlSend, , {w Down}, ahk_id %wowid5% 
} 
Return 

~w Up:: 
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft 
{ 
ControlSend, , {w Up}, ahk_id %wowid1% 
ControlSend, , {w Up}, ahk_id %wowid2% 
ControlSend, , {w Up}, ahk_id %wowid3% 
ControlSend, , {w Up}, ahk_id %wowid4% 
ControlSend, , {w Up}, ahk_id %wowid5% 
} 
Return
```


Die Scripts für die Maustasten stehen übrigends auf auf der verlinkten Seite von TopFun.


----------



## gorecore (25. Juli 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Wenn du dir den Link von TopFun angeschaut hast und den Code ein wenig verstanden hast, kannst du die Tasten einfach mit einfügen.
> 
> Hier ein Beispiel für 'w', einfach am Ende vom Script vor
> ; Note: From now on whenever you run AutoHotkey directly, this script
> ...



das script ist nicht vollständig ! schön rauskopiert aber vergessen, das am rechten rand noch eine scrollbar ist. sucht einfach bei google nach "AHK wow script" (octopus hab ich noch nicht versucht) script für die maustasten ist m.E. nicht notwendig.

bei mir hats gestern zwar gut geklappt habe dualbox auf single-pc gefahren aber mein delay war viel zu groß obwohl ich ne 16k leitung zu hause habe - ich vermute mal mein rechner macht die grätsche.

WICHTIG: wenn ihr mit den makros /follow und /assist arbeitet, stellt bei all euren Toons (also nicht-main) die tastaturbelegung um oder konfiguriert AHK so, dass die bewegungstasten (außer sprungtaste) nicht an alle fenster gesendet werden. dann sollte also nur auf dem main main "wasd" konfiguriert sein. anderenfalls gibts ein heilloses durcheinander


----------



## Idwal (5. August 2008)

kann man es auch hinbekommen, dass wenn man jmd anklickt, die anderen chars das selbe machen? alsom zb für q annehmen wär das gut


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

Hat mir jemand ein Tipp wie ich es mit dem looten anstellen kann? Ich hab z.Z. 2 Druiden, aber nur einen Monitor. Ich hab das Bild vom Melee angezeigt, das vom Resto ausgeblendet, aber beim looten muss ich jedes mal wechseln, was nervt...hat da jemand nen Tipp?


----------



## eMJay (11. August 2008)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hat mir jemand ein Tipp wie ich es mit dem looten anstellen kann? Ich hab z.Z. 2 Druiden, aber nur einen Monitor. Ich hab das Bild vom Melee angezeigt, das vom Resto ausgeblendet, aber beim looten muss ich jedes mal wechseln, was nervt...hat da jemand nen Tipp?


Einfach beim 2 Char auf Passen stellen.


----------



## PTY (13. August 2008)

Eine Frage: warum muss ich den WoW-Ordner kopieren? Ich kann doch einfach aus dem gleichen WoW-Ordner die WoW.exe zweimal starten, in dem ersten WoW melde ich mich mit Account1 und in dem zweiten WoW mit Account2 an. Beide Accounts erhalten ja einen unterschiedlichen Config-Tree im WTF-Ordner. Oder geht es dabei nur darum, die WoW-Programme mit unterschiedlichen config.wtf-Dateien zu spielen? Wenn ja, kann man ja eine Batch-Datei schreiben, die die config.wtf einfach passend ersetzt. z.B.:

Für den ersten Account (../World Of Warcraft/Acc1.bat):

@echo off
copy WTF/{Accountname1}/config.wtf WTF/config.wtf
start WoW.exe
exit

Für den zweiten Account (../World Of Warcraft/Acc2.bat):

@echo off
copy WTF/{Accountname2}/config.wtf WTF/config.wtf
start WoW.exe
exit

So spart man sich viel Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte und viel Zeit mit dem Kopieren der Ordner. Und die Addons kann man ja dank separaten Config-Tree trotzdem individuell einstellen. Oder hab ich da was übersehen?

Ich habe auch 2 Accounts, spiele aber selten beide gleichzeitig. Nur wenn ich etwas von einem Char auf dem 1. Account zu einem Char auf dem 2. Account handeln möchte, starte ich einfach WoW zweimal und switche mit ALT+Tab.

Echtes Multiboxing auf einem PC stelle ich mir in etwa so vor: man startet ein Haupt-WoW, über das man den Hauptchar im Fullscreen steuert. Die Zweit-WoWs startet man im Window-Mode mit Grafik-Details auf minimum runtergeschraubt und das Fenster minimiert. Außerdem deaktiviert man in den Zweit-WoWs den Sound, weil man sonst alles doppel hört. 

1. Ich stelle die Zweit-Chars so ein, das sie per Makro meinem Hauptchar folgen können:

/target [Hauptchar]
/follow

Dieses Makro lege ich z.B. auf die Taste 1, also muss ich AutoHotKey so konfigurieren, das per Druck auf die Gehen-Taste von Hauptchar (W, Pfeil-Hoch oder Num-Lock) die Taste 1 an alle offenen WoW-Fenster geleitet wird. Wurde ja schon beschrieben, wie das geht. Taste 1 hat beim Hauptchar dann KEINE Funktion, oder dient einfach nur dazu, den anderen Chars zu sagen, dem Hauptchar zu folgen, wenn man das nicht per Gehen realisieren möchte/kann.

2. Jeder Schadenszauber der Zweit-Chars muss durch ein Makro ersetzt werden:

/assist {Hauptchar}
/cast [harm] {Zauberspruch}

Die Schadenszauber der Zweit-Chars sollten in etwa die gleiche Funktion haben (Cooldown, CastZeit usw.). Drücke ich nun Taste 2 im Hauptfenster, um einen Schadenszauber auszuführen, wird durch AutoHotKey diese Taste auch an die anderen WoW-Fenster geleitet, wodurch diese dann das oben genannte Makro ausführen und das gleiche Ziel angreifen, wie mein Hauptchar. Das macht man dann mit allen Schadenzaubern auf den folgenden Tasten 3, 4 usw.

3. Jeder Heilzauber des Zweit-Chars muss ebenfalls durch ein Makro ersetzt werden:

/target {Hauptchar}
/cast {Heilzauber}

Auch hier verfährt man wie unter 2. beschrieben. Wenn z.B. mein Hauptchar ein Mage ist und mein Zweit-Char ein Heal-Dudu, dann kann man das natürlich auch so machen, das der Hauptchar den Schadenszauber spricht, während der Heiler die Heilung ausführt. Man muss nur gucken, das man die Zaubersprüche mit der gleichen (oder ähnlichen) CastZeit und dem Cooldown auf die gleichen Tasten belegt.

4. Aufmounten:

/use [Mountname]

Problem ist nur, das man nach einem Kampf mit nem Hexer, der Schreckensgeheul einsetzt, erstmal alle Zweit-Chars wieder einsammeln muss ^^


----------



## Nightblind (19. Oktober 2008)

find den maximizer net


----------



## ForrestGump (21. Oktober 2008)

sieht gut aus leider funktionieren die wichtigsten sachen nicht 

1. der link zum ahk script
2. der link zum maximizer

aber danke für die arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisklotz (7. November 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe multiboxing besser gesagt dualboxing ausprobiert auf einem rechner, 2 char erstellt fix gelvlt, nur nach einem neu start weil ich kurz was essen war funktioniert Ahk autokey nicht mehr. Der geclonte char läuft dem main hinterher und macht garnichts mehr, sowie leertaste und tab taste funktionieren auch nicht wenn autokey an ist? warum ? kann mir mal da einer bitte helfen ?


----------



## Blooddrainer (16. November 2008)

Guten Morgen ^^

habe alle Schritter bisher verfolgt , auch maximizer ist installiert , allerdings ruckelt mein system extrem stark sobald ich wow 2 mal ausführe , oder aber nur einmal wow unter maximizer. ca 3fps

Mein systen:

  Computer:  
   Betriebssystem   Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition  
   OS Service Pack   Service Pack 3  
   DirectX   4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)  

  Motherboard:  
   CPU Typ   Unknown, 3100 MHz  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  
   Motherboard Chipsatz   Unbekannt  
   Arbeitsspeicher   2816 MB  
   BIOS Typ   Award Modular (12/24/07)  

  Anzeige:  
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 (512 M 
   Grafikkarte   NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GX2 (512 M 

Müsste doch von den Komponenten reichen , oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (17. November 2008)

Also ich benutze keyclone (keine freeware) und da kann man sich die wow-starterei sparen, weil da kann mans einstellen:
- das alle 5 wow's gestartet werden (können auch noch mehr sein wenn man lustig ist)
- das alle fenster "einen eigenen platz haben" also man alle übersichtlich hat.
- man braucht keine scripte zu schreiben oder sonstwas.
- man kann die fps für jedes fenster einstellen. (ich hab im "focus-fenster - da wo maus grad ist, also das fenster wo ich grad benutze fps 40 bei den anderen fps 10 - klappt wunderbar)

Warum man 2 bildschirme braucht respektive alle chars sehen muss? 1. weil man dann z.b. schneller quests abgeben kann, oder aber gucken kann ob ein char wieder mal rumzickt etc.

zudem würde ich keine mausklicks übertragen wollen, weil du dann sehr eingeschränkt bist.
z.b. wenn du mit 1 pala und 4 mages zockst, dann steuerst du die mages (also spells) per hotkeys und den pala benutz dann mit mausklicks z.b.

looten würde ich einstellen jeder gegen jeden, dann kannst mit deinem "main-char" alles looten bis der voll ist und dann allenfalls wenn voll alles einem alt traden...

Gibt noch jede menge zum erzählen *g* - vielleicht schreib ich das mal alles auf


Achja, mein system (5 wow laufen - allerdings alle anderen programme aus):
AMD 64 X2 dual 2.61 GHz
3.25 GB Ram
Win XP
nVidia GF 7600 GS


----------



## shronk (18. November 2008)

Achja, übrigens zum Thema RAM und XP...

Das ganze ist etwas komplizierter *g*

Denn beide Parteien hatten teilweise recht.

Denn Windows kann maximal 2 GB RAM pro Anwendung vergeben. Das normale Windows ist ausserdem auf 4GB maximal begrenzt. Zusätzlich verliert man aber 512 MB RAM wegen dem PCI-Bus wenn man mehr als 3 GB Ram hat...

Das ganze kann sich je nach Hardware auch verändern... Also uU hat man nur 2 GB auch wenn man 8 GB eingebaut hat.
Wer das umgehen will sollte sich nen 64-er system zulegen, da es bei 32-er nunmal die einschränkungen gibt, welche auch nicht oder nur teilweise (und buggy) umgangen werden können.


----------



## Cúre of Antonidas (9. April 2009)

Hallo.

Ich habe mir jetzt alles was ich zu Dualboxing gefunden habe durchgelesen, aber irgendwie versteh ich einiges immernoch nicht.

Nehmen wir meine aktuelle Situation als Beispiel:

Ich habe zwei Accounts. Nun würde ich gerne einen Jäger und einen Magier gleichzeitig leveln. Der Jäger soll den Hauptcharakter darstellen.

Greift der Jäger jetzt einen Mob an, soll der Magier ihm unterstützend mit Frostbolts zur Seite stehen. Desweiteren soll der Magier falls es mal brenzlig wird die Gegner festfrieren.
Mach ich jetzt eine Quest wo nicht der Killcount bestimmter Mobs, sondern spezielle Items die man looten muss gefragt sind, soll der Magier (nachdem der Jäger seine X Stück von X eingesammelt hat), die nächsten toten Mobs looten.

Ich brauch also schon mal Makros für:

1. Magier soll aufs Mount steigen
/use Name des Mounts

2. Magier soll Jäger folgen
/follow Name des Jägers

3. Magier soll Jäger mit Frostbolts unterstützen
/assist Name des Jägers
/cast frostbolt

4. Magier soll Mob looten den Jäger im Target hat
Makro hierfür fällt mir nicht ein. Geht sowas?

Schön wäre natürlich auch noch eine Möglichkeit das der Magier automatisch die Quests annimmt und abgibt wie der Jäger, aber ich glaube da verlang ich zuviel, oder?

Ich denke es ist klar was ich möchte. Ich will nicht ewig wegen Quests und looten zwischen den Fenstern switchen.
Aber am wichtigsten wäre für mich die Tatsache das der Mage mitkämpft und Mobs lootet, ohne das ich in sein Fenster springen muss.

Gibt es da die Möglichkeit Makros für den Magier im Fenster des Jägers zu erstellen?

Wenn diese Fragen schon irgendwo beantwortet wurden so tut es mir leid das ich extra noch einen Post erstellt habe, aber ich habe es dann wirklich nicht verstanden.

Ich hoffe jemand von euch kann es mir mal für doofe erklären.
Muss doch irgendwie möglich sein mit AutoHotKey, oder?

Ich freue mich auf eure bestimmt hilfreichen Antworten.

LG Cúre


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. April 2009)

Cúre schrieb:


> 4. Magier soll Mob looten den Jäger im Target hat
> Makro hierfür fällt mir nicht ein. Geht sowas?



Nein geht leider nicht mit Makros.

Benutzt lieber Octopus.
Da brauchst du nicht für jede Taste
ein Script. Kannst einfach im Programm eintippen
und geht auch alles sofort.

Das mit dem Mob looten geht auch mit dem Programm
muss man aber alles einstellen.


Anfängerguide: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...p;threadID=9314

Octopus Guide: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...p;threadID=7360

Octopus looten: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums/index.ph...mp;postID=85440

(alles auf deutsch)

Mfg Hotgoblin


----------



## Eisklotz (15. April 2009)

hi erstmal,

um keinen neuen thread anzufangen versuch ich es mal hier, meine frage ist wie lang habt ihr gebraucht um 2 char´s gleichzeitig hoch zu lvl? Damit eine kleine Richtlinie habe.(bis st 60ig)
ich selber benutze ahk und naja mich nervt es bei questitem´s ständig auf den zweiten char rüber zu switchen habt ihr paar tips für mich? Gibt es irgendwelche addon´s dafür?


----------



## Asoriel (15. April 2009)

Wie lang es dauert kann ich dir nicht sagen und viel los ist in dem Thread nicht.

Zu deinem Lootproblem: Lies dir den Thread hier durch, dann findest du die Lösung. Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so gemein und verrate dir nicht, wo sie geschrieben steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisklotz (16. April 2009)

ah ich sehe du hast die selbe frage schonmal gestellt...........interessant! aber ist das alles ? 2 char auf passen stellen .....mh ? ich probiers gl mal aus


----------



## Asoriel (16. April 2009)

Nein, das meinte ich eigentlich nicht. Das kann nicht die Lösung sein. Ich wollte viel mehr auf den Post vor ein paar Tagen hinweißen.



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> [...]
> Das mit dem Mob looten geht auch mit dem Programm
> muss man aber alles einstellen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dracun (16. April 2009)

eine seite vorher nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wuhuhuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (1. Juli 2009)

Ich hab hier mal den Skript von AutoHotkey von euch. Meiner ist grad für 2 Accounts eingestellt.. einfach fortführen so wie ihr das seht, erklärt sich von selbst.


```
;Tell user what is about to happen
SplashTextOn, 325, , Preparing to find your Main and Clone windows of WoW.
Sleep, 2000
SplasHtextoff

;Grab unique window ID's
WinGet, wowid, List, World of Warcraft


; Minimize All WOW windows
WinMinimize, ahk_id %wowid1%
WinMinimize, ahk_id %wowid2%

;Determine Main and Clone Windows
WinActivate, ahk_id %wowid1%
WinActivate, ahk_id %wowid2%




; *******************
; *** Hotbars 1-0 ***
; *******************
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~1::
ControlSend,,{1 down}{1 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{1 down}{1 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~2::
ControlSend,,{2 down}{2 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{2 down}{2 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~3::
ControlSend,,{3 down}{3 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{3 down}{3 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~4::
ControlSend,,{4 down}{4 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{4 down}{4 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~5::
ControlSend,,{5 down}{5 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{5 down}{5 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~6::
ControlSend,,{6 down}{6 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{6 down}{6 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~7::
ControlSend,,{7 down}{7 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{7 down}{7 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~8::
ControlSend,,{8 down}{8 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{8 down}{8 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~9::
ControlSend,,{9 down}{9 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{9 down}{9 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
~0::
ControlSend,,{0 down}{0 up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{0 down}{0 up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~-::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{- down}{- up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{- down}{- up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~=::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{= down}{= up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return


; **********************************
; *** Hotbars LShift&caps 1-0 -,= *** PS: (UNTESTED, seems buged)
; **********************************


Ctrl & 1::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{1 down}{1 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{1 down}{1 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 2::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{2 down}{2 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{2 down}{2 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 3::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{3 down}{3 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{3 down}{3 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 4::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{4 down}{4 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{4 down}{4 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 5::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{5 down}{5 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{5 down}{5 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 6::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{6 down}{6 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{6 down}{6 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 7::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{7 down}{7 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{7 down}{7 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 8::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{8 down}{8 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{8 down}{8 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 9::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{9 down}{9 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{9 down}{9 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & 0::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{0 down}{0 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{0 down}{0 up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & -::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{- down}{- up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{- down}{- up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

Ctrl & =::
KeyWait, ctrl, D
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{= down}{= up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{ctrl down}{= down}{= up}{ctrl up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return


shift & 1::
KeyWait, shift
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{shift down}{1 down}{1 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{1 down}{1 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

shift & 2::
KeyWait, shift
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{shift down}{2 down}{2 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{2 down}{2 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return

shift & 3::
KeyWait, shift
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend,,{shift down}{3 down}{3 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{3 down}{3 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
return


; **********************************
; *** Hotbars Shift 1-0 -,= *** PS: (seems to work as intended)
; **********************************
; *** Begin Action Shift Bar sequence ***


~Shift & 4::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{4 down}{4 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{4 down}{4 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 5::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{5 down}{5 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{5 down}{5 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 6::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{6 down}{6 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{6 down}{6 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 7::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{7 down}{7 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{7 down}{7 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 8::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{8 down}{8 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{8 down}{8 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 9::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{9 down}{9 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{9 down}{9 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & 0::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{0 down}{0 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{0 down}{0 up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & -::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{- down}{- up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{- down}{- up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~Shift & =::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{shift down}{= down}{= up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{shift down}{= down}{= up}{shift up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return



; *********************************************************************
; *** Hotbars Client Movement ,, Jump, Strafe left right, Split toons ***
; *********************************************************************
; *** Begin Action Movement sequence ***

~space::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
ControlSend,,{space down}{space up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend,,{space down}{space up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
return

~f::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {f Down}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {f Down}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

~f Up::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {f Up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {f Up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

~v::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {v Down}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {v Down}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

~v Up::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {v Up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {v Up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

~z::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {z Down}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {z Down}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

~z Up::
#IfWinActive, World of Warcraft
{
ControlSend, , {z Up}, ahk_id %wowid1%
ControlSend, , {z Up}, ahk_id %wowid2%
}
Return

; Note: From now on whenever you run AutoHotkey directly, this script
; will be loaded. So feel free to customize it to suit your needs.

; Please read the QUICK-START TUTORIAL near the top of the help file.
; It explains how to perform common automation tasks such as sending
; keystrokes and mouse clicks. It also explains more about hotkeys.
```


----------



## Asoriel (1. Juli 2009)

Ist das auch dein Skript bzw. ist es von Ersteller erlaubt, diesen zu publizieren?


----------



## Estren (1. Juli 2009)

Ich sags mal, hoffentlich korrekt ausgedrückt, dass der Skript Open Source ist. Den findest du echt überall im Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab heute mit dem Multiboxing angefangen und bestimmt 2 Stunden gegoogelt bis ich alle zusammenhatte, und 1 Stunde rumprobiert >.<


----------



## Estren (2. Juli 2009)

Poah... Dualboxing auf einem Bildschirm ist echt der horror X(


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. Juli 2009)

Man holt euch Octopus das ist viel besser.

Man msus sich zwar ne kurze Anleitung durchlesen,
aber dann kann man einfach jede Taste dafür benutzten und zwar ohne Script.


----------



## nosmoke (26. Juli 2009)

autohotkey haste 20 seitige scripts  ... hotkeynet hat ne halbe seite      

holt euch hotkeynet  oder fragt mich ingame   /w nosmoke  Aegwynn Allianz


----------



## suzuken (19. August 2009)

Also um 5 World of Warcraft auf einigermaßen hoher detailstufe spielen zu können,
solltet ihr ein System mit diesen Krieterien besitzen:

CPU: Ein Dual-Core mit mindestens 2,2GH pro Prozi-kern is pflicht.
RAM: Um alles ruchelfrei spielen zu können solltet ihr schon 3GB RAM haben. (Vorsicht Windows-XP erkennt nur 2GB!)
Grafik: Eine GeForce 8600 bzw. eine ATI 2600 sollte schon sein. Diese Grafikkarten sind mit knapp 100€ gut bezahlbar und bringen eine annehmbare Leistung.
Monitore: 2 Bildschirme sind auf jedenfall Pflicht! 

so, dies kommt zwar spät nur möchte ich das unbedingt loswerden!!!!
Windows XP - erkennt 3,5GB RAM. Schon immer. wer hat dir den schwachsinn mit 2GB erzählt?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kritze (5. September 2009)

Probier das eben aus mit Octopus aber iwie ... also ich bekomme 2 WoW Instanzen (Jeweils in einem Extra ordner) zum starten ... der fügt aber auch automatisch den Accountnamen ein aber iwie überträgt der nicht bei Tastatureingabe die zeichen in den 2. Clienten wo ich nen 2. Char hochziehe.

Tippe ich im Passwortfeld z.b. wwwaaasssddd ein schreibt das der zwar im "Main Fenster" rein aber überträgt das nicht in den anderen Clienten der der automatisch gestartet hat ... zudem soll man ja auch mit Octopus Looten können über normale Maus Interaktion also Rechtsklick ... muss ich das iwo einstellen ?


----------



## Hotgoblin (6. September 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Probier das eben aus mit Octopus aber iwie ... also ich bekomme 2 WoW Instanzen (Jeweils in einem Extra ordner) zum starten ... der fügt aber auch automatisch den Accountnamen ein aber iwie überträgt der nicht bei Tastatureingabe die zeichen in den 2. Clienten wo ich nen 2. Char hochziehe.
> 
> Tippe ich im Passwortfeld z.b. wwwaaasssddd ein schreibt das der zwar im "Main Fenster" rein aber überträgt das nicht in den anderen Clienten der der automatisch gestartet hat ... zudem soll man ja auch mit Octopus Looten können über normale Maus Interaktion also Rechtsklick ... muss ich das iwo einstellen ?



Da gibts ne Taste die du festlegen musst um die Übertragung
zu aktivieren udn deaktivieren.

Kuck mal bei Optionen oder so weiß gerade nichtmehr ist
schon länger her^^


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2009)

Ähm wie kommt ihr auf die Idee WoW 4 Mal zu kopieren? Man kann es ganz einfach 4x starten... nix kopieren und so -.-


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ähm wie kommt ihr auf die Idee WoW 4 Mal zu kopieren? Man kann es ganz einfach 4x starten... nix kopieren und so -.-



1. Es läuft besser

2. Accountnamen kann man dadruch besser speichern

3. Braucht man für Octopus


----------



## Wagrosh (8. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

ma ne Frage, hat jemmand eine Anleitung, (mit irgendeinem Programm, AutoHotkey, Octupus was auch immer) um das ganze in Runes of Magic zum laufen zu bringen?

Wäre für sowas sehr dankbar.


----------



## Nobby10 (11. Januar 2010)

warum alles sooo umstandlich

MMObox.de

Gibts ne Video anleitung. In 5Min läuft alles.
schaut euch mal die Demo an.

Intro

Kostet zwar was aber in ebay bekommst es für 10€ aber die sinds wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sigimalygos (11. April 2010)

des programm keyclone is ideal ohne nervige scripts usw einfach starten wow 2 mal starten oder wie oft ihr halt wolt danach die mchars erstellen die macros machen bei den twinks die tasten wasd unbinden folgen und fertig


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> des programm keyclone is ideal ohne nervige scripts usw einfach starten wow 2 mal starten oder wie oft ihr halt wolt danach die mchars erstellen die macros machen bei den twinks die tasten wasd unbinden folgen und fertig



Ohne anständige Grammatik, sprich Satzzeichen. Werde Ich keinen weiteren Satz mehr von dir lesen.


----------



## Garthel (3. September 2010)

So, ich hab keinen Bock was neues zu eröffnen, also kram ich das hier mal wieder hervor.

Ich steh vor einem kleinen Problem:

Meine ersten Versuche des Dual-Boxings laufen relativ gut. Hab mich mal an diesen Guide gehalten
und heute die ersten Schritte in diesem neuen Gebiet gewagt. Ok, wenn ich mit jemanden schreibe
kommen manche Buchstaben doppelt, ein Problem dass mich wenig stört. Aber...ich werd seit knapp einer
Stunde immer wieder vom Main-Acc gekickt.
Typischer Lagg von der Optik her, aber ich kann mich vom Startbildschirm nichtmehr anmelden. Angeblich
wäre das Passwort falsch. Da mein Second aber noch im Spiel ist bin ich sehr verwirrt. Einen Hack kann
ich jedenfalls ausschließen, hab den Autentikator und denke daher sehr positiv.

Kann das rausschmeißen am Dual-Boxing liegen? Hab ich irgendeinen Fehler mit Autohotkey gemacht?

Hoffe mir kann da mal jemand helfen.


----------



## Artereus (14. Februar 2011)

Der link mit dem Skript funktionier bei mir nicht kann wer dass vllt mal ganz posten?


----------



## Bamboochaa (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal eure Meinung hören ob man diesen PC so bestellen könnte? 
Die Grafikkarte aus dem Sticky habe ich bei HWV leider nicht finden können, daher habe ich sie durch eine 460 ersetzt.

[attachment=11663:zsambau.jpg]

naarf falschen Thread erwischt... könnte den vielleicht jmd freundlicher Weise bitte in >>PC-Konfigurationen Januar/Februar 2011<< verschieben? 
Danke


----------

